# A rather delicate subject....



## RedHead (Feb 14, 2006)

Has anyone here ever had any issues with addiction other than what some would say was food? i.e.; drugs, sex, alcohol. etc

If you have, would you be willing to share what you did to get over it, deal with it, live with it or whatever....if you feel it's personal for public viewing would you please PM me.

This is not a poll; it's only a question coming from a personal quest.


----------



## Emma (Feb 14, 2006)

Yup. I've had an issue with drugs and I have an issue with alcohol. Wouldn't say I'm addicted to alcohol though, but I'm a big binge drinker.


----------



## moonvine (Feb 14, 2006)

The only addiction I've ever had was to cigarettes. It was brutally hard to quit smoking, for me anyway. I finally managed to quit with the help of Zyban AND the patch. My doctor told me this combo has the highest long term success rate.

My brother is an alcoholic. He went in and out of rehab for several years. This started in med school. He's been clean for several years now, though, and a practicing MD. I'm very proud of him.


----------



## RedHead (Feb 14, 2006)

Do you feel that as someone who is overweight that you tend to have more of a tendancy toward addictive behaviours?


----------



## moonvine (Feb 14, 2006)

RedHead said:


> Do you feel that as someone who is overweight that you tend to have more of a tendancy toward addictive behaviours?



Not sure if you are talking to me or not, but I don't think fat people are more prone to addictive behaviors than thin people (sorry, can't stand the term "overweight"). My brother is extremely thin and is still an alcoholic. I rarely see fat drug addicts.


----------



## RedHead (Feb 14, 2006)

moonvine said:


> Not sure if you are talking to me or not, but I don't think fat people are more prone to addictive behaviors than thin people (sorry, can't stand the term "overweight"). My brother is extremely thin and is still an alcoholic. I rarely see fat drug addicts.



Actually I was just posting the question for anyone or everyone to comment. I will say that I see quite a few overweight men & women who have issues with drugs.

My question stems from something someone shared with me who is a counsler. They said that addictive behaviors start early; usually after taking the time to recess into the past they can find a string of addictive behaviors that led them to their office. This could be sex, alcohol, drugs, food or even more physical manifestations.

I smoked 3 packs of cigarettes a day when I was younger; when I quit I started packing on the pounds. I tried smoking again in hopes of losing weight, but instead just became a smoker who was overweight. I haven't smoked now for like 15 years.

There are other reasons I'm asking; but I'll keep these to myself for the moment....again, if you don't feel comfortable posting your response on the board, please PM me!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 14, 2006)

I was addicted to cigarettes and tried many ways to quit. Finally my doctor prescribed Wellbutrin and I was able to quit for good with that. I don't know why it works but it does.


----------



## moonvine (Feb 14, 2006)

RedHead said:


> Actually I was just posting the question for anyone or everyone to comment. I will say that I see quite a few overweight men & women who have issues with drugs.



I guess it depends what kind of drugs they are addicted to (and I'm no expert on drugs, don't use any myself). I was thinking of stuff like cocaine which is an appetite suppressant. I know I had roommates in college who snorted cocaine partially to keep themselves thin. 

Also stuff like crack, heroin, meth..when I think of drug addicts I think of people who are wasted away. Like I said I am not an expert on drugs, though.

I'd think my brother would be fatter since alcohol has lots of calories (though I know weight is not as simple as how many calories a person takes in). He's something like 6', 135 though.


----------



## Jes (Feb 14, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> I was addicted to cigarettes and tried many ways to quit. Finally my doctor prescribed Wellbutrin and I was able to quit for good with that. I don't know why it works but it does.



My new doctor mentioned in passing that there's supposedly a new drug out there that removes both the hunger urge and the smoking urge, and we sort of laughed and said: Wow, can it like, clean the house, too? I mean, that could be handy (if it worked). 
I had brought it up b/c I'm on a new med that makes me RAVENOUS (and not appropriately so).


----------



## RedHead (Feb 14, 2006)

If it can clean the house, I am so there!

It's funny when I was single I actually had a housekeeper; started out when I was in the wheelchair and needed the help. Liked it so much that when I was able to walk again I just kept her.

Now....well let's just say that I don't know where my mop is.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 14, 2006)

Jes said:


> My new doctor mentioned in passing that there's supposedly a new drug out there that removes both the hunger urge and the smoking urge, and we sort of laughed and said: Wow, can it like, clean the house, too? I mean, that could be handy (if it worked).
> I had brought it up b/c I'm on a new med that makes me RAVENOUS (and not appropriately so).




It's funny. I actually asked for the Wellbutrin in response to overeating. I was eating myself sick trying to get thought a difficult time and figured I better do something before I destroy myself. The Wellbutrin was 'so-so' with the ice cream binges but I noticed that it deadened my nicotine fits to almost nothing. I took advantage of it and quit altogether. 

Stranger still: I don't know about cleaning house but I'll tell you one thing, my apartment has never been so orderly in all my life since I've been on WB. I'm scared to stop taking the stuff at this point, though I do still eat like tomorrow doesn't even exist..


----------



## Jes (Feb 14, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> It's funny. I actually asked for the Wellbutrin in response to overeating. I was eating myself sick trying to get thought a difficult time and figured I better do something before I destroy myself. The Wellbutrin was 'so-so' with the ice cream binges but I noticed that it deadened my nicotine fits to almost nothing. I took advantage of it and quit altogether.
> 
> Stranger still: I don't know about cleaning house but I'll tell you one thing, my apartment has never been so orderly in all my life since I've been on WB. I'm scared to stop taking the stuff at this point, though I do still eat like tomorrow doesn't even exist..



Maybe I need it. I hate cleaning and can't do it. I just don't want to start the project, or I'm bad with an inprocess project (which that kind of chore always is), or whatever. HORRIBLE. It'd be nice if I had WB. Or a maid.  

Or, hey, where's that FASubMale or whoever he was. Maybe that would float hisboat.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Feb 14, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> Stranger still: I don't know about cleaning house but I'll tell you one thing, my apartment has never been so orderly in all my life since I've been on WB. I'm scared to stop taking the stuff at this point, though I do still eat like tomorrow doesn't even exist..



I know what you mean. It gave me a LOT of energy (including sexual energy, but that's another story altogether!) I stopped taking it because a) once I lost weight my autoimmune disease improved (symptoms did anyway) and so my depression lifted, and b) I started having heart palpitations, which were less than fun. 

But I know what you mean -- I didn't notice a change in my eating behavior. I just had way more energy.


----------



## Jane (Feb 14, 2006)

I have an addictive personality.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Feb 14, 2006)

RedHead said:


> Has anyone here ever had any issues with addiction other than what some would say was food? i.e.; drugs, sex, alcohol. etc
> 
> If you have, would you be willing to share what you did to get over it, deal with it, live with it or whatever....if you feel it's personal for public viewing would you please PM me.
> 
> This is not a poll; it's only a question coming from a personal quest.



I don't really have any personal experience with true addiction. I've never smoked, drink rarely, etc. (I'm so very very dull). My only experience with it is professional. Sorry I can't be more helpful, but if there's anything a local chickie can do, please let me know, okay?

(Please tell me my Starbucks jonesin' doesn't count as addiction. Please?)


----------



## Jane (Feb 14, 2006)

Miss Vickie said:


> I know what you mean. It gave me a LOT of energy (including sexual energy, but that's another story altogether!) I stopped taking it because a) once I lost weight my autoimmune disease improved (symptoms did anyway) and so my depression lifted, and b) I started having heart palpitations, which were less than fun.
> 
> But I know what you mean -- I didn't notice a change in my eating behavior. I just had way more energy.


I have a male friend on Wellbutrin for panic attacks.

He is sexually energized, but finds orgasm very difficult. I had the same problem when I was on Prozac for a couple of months YEARS ago.

Anyone else find this a problem?


----------



## RedHead (Feb 14, 2006)

Miss Vickie said:


> (Please tell me my Starbucks jonesin' doesn't count as addiction. Please?)



If caffiene ever becomes illegal I will become the biggest dealer in the world.

We need to meet for some coffee!


----------



## moonvine (Feb 14, 2006)

Miss Vickie said:


> (Please tell me my Starbucks jonesin' doesn't count as addiction. Please?)




Not at all, says the Starbucks stockholder.


----------



## Carrie (Feb 14, 2006)

I also have an addictive personality. 

My doctor prescribed Wellbutrin in December of 2004 for clinical depression, and it has not only helped enormously with that, it has also (unexpectedly) curbed a great deal of my addictive behaviors. For instance, a few months after I started taking it, I just stopped eating compulsively. I still love food, but I often forget to eat and I eat less and think about food far less than I used to. Oh, and no problems whatsoever with the o's.  

In terms of substance addiction, my ex was an active alcoholic during our marriage. He's now been sober for about 18 months, and I couldn't be prouder of him. Sad that it took the breakup of our marriage to get him to this point, but I'm just so happy for him now that he's successfully battled some of his demons. He's of medium build, and has definitely put on some weight (much to his dismay) since going on the wagon - he eats a lot of candy now, I'm guessing to compensate for the carbs he used to get from beer. 

There is still so much misinformation and misperceptions about people who suffer from substance abuse. Lots of stigma attached still, too.


----------



## Carrie (Feb 14, 2006)

Miss Vickie said:


> (Please tell me my Starbucks jonesin' doesn't count as addiction. Please?)



I'll tell you that, Vickie, if you tell me that my Dunkaccino habit isn't a "problem".


----------



## fatlane (Feb 14, 2006)

I can get sucked deeply into computer games, so I plan my binges carefully.


----------



## Dibaby35 (Feb 14, 2006)

My issue is the net...expecially online gaming. Started with chat and moved to gaming cause wow..u can chat AND play a game. OMG...I seriously need a 12 step program. I think it's a combination of for once not having people judge u for your outside first and not having alot of money to do anything else. It's very cheap entertainment. 

I guess there's worse things in life...keeps me out of trouble right?


----------



## Miss Vickie (Feb 14, 2006)

RedHead said:


> If caffiene ever becomes illegal I will become the biggest dealer in the world.
> 
> We need to meet for some coffee!



As long as it's Starbucks or Kaladi's I'm in.  Actually I'd meet you for coffee everywhere; I'm just especially partial to the siren. I'm heading out now for a bit but I'll PM you my schedule for the next few days and we can make a plan.


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 14, 2006)

* bump *


----------



## RedHead (Feb 14, 2006)

Sounds good Vickie....thank you Ann Marie!


----------



## Tragdor (Feb 14, 2006)

I think I have a book problem I check/buy millions of them and can never finish them all. Not sure if it counts as a full blow addiction

Nerdest addiction ever


----------



## RedHead (Feb 14, 2006)

Not an addiction, unless it's trashy romance novels...you know the kind...they meeet, they hate each other, yet find each other irrisistable, he practically rapes her (she is a virgin), he finds out she's a virgin, he finds out she's a hotty in bed, she gets pregnant , doesn't tell him, he finds out, thinks it's someone elses....Jesus; I could write these things.

My mom reads 4 to 6 a WEEK!


----------



## Obesus (Feb 15, 2006)

One of the first and biggest in California...I spent about seven years on heroin, crack, valium, methadone, Laam-C, you name it..as our clinical coordinator joked one day..a real "Elevator man there!"... I spent over a year in treatment and then a year in staff groups while I began working there...I currently lead an art group for our more challenging clients who are usually triple-diagnosed with mental health, substance abuse and major medical problems..it is rewarding and reminds me where I came from...I am working for the mental health component of the agency which is where we find clients with the hardest uphill battle, but we have had some amazing success stories...the three biggest models for dealing with addictions....medical model, therapeutic community and twelve-step and self-help, all come into play with our hard-working therapists, psychologists and clinical social workers. I have to be honest that several times a year we get the news that one of our clients has died, overdosed or wound up in Psychiatric Emergency Services...and we all feel it...I think that is the hardest part of working with addictions...seeing people hit their bottoms or worse...



RedHead said:


> Not an addiction, unless it's trashy romance novels...you know the kind...they meeet, they hate each other, yet find each other irrisistable, he practically rapes her (she is a virgin), he finds out she's a virgin, he finds out she's a hotty in bed, she gets pregnant , doesn't tell him, he finds out, thinks it's someone elses....Jesus; I could write these things.
> 
> My mom reads 4 to 6 a WEEK!


----------



## TallEnglishman (Feb 15, 2006)

CurvyEm said:


> I'm a big binge drinker.



Now, why is that so goddam _sexy_!

:eat1: :eat1: :eat1: :eat2: :eat2: :eat2:


----------



## Jes (Feb 15, 2006)

it does take all kinds, i have to remind myself.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Feb 15, 2006)

TallEnglishman said:


> Now, why is that so goddam _sexy_!


So MANY possible answers to this question, but if you're not a sexual predator or a vomit fetishist, I'm stumped.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Feb 15, 2006)

Obesus said:


> ...I currently lead an art group for our more challenging clients who are usually triple-diagnosed with mental health, substance abuse and major medical problems..


Thank Jah there are people like you in this world, Obesus.


----------



## moonvine (Feb 15, 2006)

TallEnglishman said:


> Now, why is that so goddam _sexy_!
> 
> :eat1: :eat1: :eat1: :eat2: :eat2: :eat2:




Nothing sexy about it to me.


----------



## TallEnglishman (Feb 15, 2006)

Yes, I think I'm definitely an addictive type. Apart from binge drinking (usually as part of feeding/gaining - God, such a rush), I am addicted to DVDs and - since my wife bought me one just over two years ago, my iPod. What is it about sorting playlists and unearthing obscure tracks from sites like the great WFMU and some of those MP3 blogs? (Reading that back it sounds incredibly geeky and autistic. I know it must be an addiction when my heart is racing because I've just loaded the theme tune from Hanna-Barbera's Precious Pupp... Perhaps feederism isn't such a weird fetish after all...)

:eat1: :eat1: :eat1: :eat2: :eat2: :eat2:


----------



## Jes (Feb 15, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> So MANY possible answers to this question, but if you're not a sexual predator or a vomit fetishist, I'm stumped.



I'm thinking it's the gluttonous aspect, bb.

HEY, obbie, what the hell is laam-c? something medical grade or should I know about it?


----------



## Totmacher (Feb 15, 2006)

It could also be a co-dependency thing. Some say slow suicide is sexy.


I've suffered through a net addicted phase or two...


----------



## Stormy (Feb 15, 2006)

I have tended to abuse and become addicted to a variety of substances throughout my life, especially downers, including food.

Speed is hard for me to get addicted to though. I used methamphetamine during my late teens and early 20's, injected it even, liked it a lot and had a hard time quitting but not like I read and hear about other people not being able to get off of it. I'd never use it again. Now looking back I think I enjoyed, and was in the habit of, using alcohol to come down from it at least as much as going up in the first place. I smoked cigarettes for about 15 years, 1-2 packs per day and it was very easy for me to quit. Caffeine makes me nervous and I avoid it. It's like I'm naturally too up and always seeking some downer and need something to do to excess; sometimes I can "deprive myself to excess" and get a calming effect out of that.

Psychedelics are also not addictive to me, although I enjoy them.

Alcohol is as much of a drug as "drugs" are. It's the only one from which the withdrawals can kill you and I've been physically addicted to it. Regarding alcohol calories, I'm convinced that they either are not metabolized in the same way as food calories, or alcohol causes more calories to be burned. A fifth of bourbon has over 1700 calories and I could drink that and eat a normal meal of several hundred calories per day, not exercise and lose weight, but if I ate the same calories in food I would gain. I've known many heavy drinkers who were thin. Sometimes it's difficult to drink and not eat more than a modest amount though, for me, because alcohol tends to give me the munchies. Not for candy though; when I drink a lot I stop craving sweets completely and have heard of similar experiences from other people.

I also think binge drinking is as much of a turn-on as binge eating.

I love Valium and it would be easy for me to get addicted to that, or many other downer pills, but I avoid taking them very often.

I'm glad I never encountered heroin in my younger years when I would have tried it, and wouldn't if I had the opportunity now.

I manage my addictive tendencies by not limiting my marijuana consumption, so it's always available to use to excess, which doesn't affect my weight or cause me any problems, alternating other things to overindulge in, including deprivation, and avoiding unnecessary stress, living a simple, relaxed life.


----------



## RedHead (Feb 15, 2006)

Thank you for sharing your story.

Actually, thank you everyone who has shared their story either on the board or via PM. I appreciate all your input and insight.

There really is no consensus on whether or not being overweight is just one more addictive behavior that is out there.

For those of us with easily seen addictive behavior's, i.e.; smoking. 
It's not a slam dunk...I think there is more to the "statements" of addictive behavior than physcologist's are willing to admit...I mean their bank account could be adversely affected!


----------



## Obesus (Feb 15, 2006)

....to Buprenorphine....as anyone who has been on methadose will tell you, it is entirely unsuited to doing much beyond making you want to take something to make your discomfort a tad less annoying....Orlaam-C was the first widespread substitute for Methadone and its' insidious cousin, Methadose. It is only taken every three days, unlike the daily ritual of methadone and it has a much slower metabolizing effect, so you feel comfortable enough to not want to use! It was a wonderful thing. It is still available here and there, but the new wonder opiate substitute is Buprenorphine...supposed to be much better than Laam, but I an not planning on testing it! San Francisco is spearheading clinical trials, largely through the UCSF Medical School...groovy!



Jes said:


> I'm thinking it's the gluttonous aspect, bb.
> 
> HEY, obbie, what the hell is laam-c? something medical grade or should I know about it?


----------



## missaf (Feb 16, 2006)

A rather delicate question to Stormy and others who might have used-- How was your weight while on Speed?


----------



## RedHead (Feb 16, 2006)

missaf said:


> A rather delicate question to Stormy and others who might have used-- How was your weight while on Speed?



When I was a sophmore in High School I dealt speed/amphetimiens...I was also my best customer...my weight was stable...but considered fat by the cheerleaders. I was a sixe 10/11...yah right that is just so big at 14/16 years of age.

I ended up OD'g when I was 16 and since then I can't take them, puts me to sleep immediately! Better than Lunesta!


----------



## Santaclear (Feb 16, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> So MANY possible answers to this question, but if you're not a sexual predator or a vomit fetishist, I'm stumped.



It's called drunk fetish, BoBabe. Doesn't make him a predator unless he preys on someone. 
Alcoholism is so destructive tho that any good person would be wracked with guilt if such a fetish were pursued in real life.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Feb 16, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> It's called drunk fetish, BoBabe. Doesn't make him a predator unless he preys on someone.


I'm intimately familiar with the drunk fetish. But everybody here knows the life-threatening things Curvy's binge drinking includes, and encouraging that by telling a young girl it's sexy? According to Webster's definition of the word, that's predatory.

You know I love ya, Santa, but we've disagreed on this very thing before. Back when Delta Foxtrot was fattening the mentally handicapped girl against her mother's wishes. Remember that? (STILL love ya, though.)

And if anyone would like to make a correlation between that and fat admiration, the distinction is control. A mentally handicapped girl is not in the driver's seat. A drunk girl is not in the driver's seat. A clear-thinking fat woman who smiles at the waiter and orders the creme brulee? Driver's seat.


----------



## Santaclear (Feb 16, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> I'm intimately familiar with the drunk fetish. But everybody here knows the life-threatening things Curvy's binge drinking includes, and encouraging that by telling a young girl it's sexy? According to Webster's definition of the word, that's predatory.
> 
> You know I love ya, Santa, but we've disagreed on this very thing before. Back when Delta Foxtrot was fattening the mentally handicapped girl against her mother's wishes. Remember that? (STILL love ya, though.)
> 
> And if anyone would like to make a correlation between that and fat admiration, the distinction is control. A mentally handicapped girl is not in the driver's seat. A drunk girl is not in the driver's seat. A clear-thinking fat woman who smiles at the waiter and orders the creme brulee? Driver's seat.



True, all agreed, BB. And I love ya too, did before and still do. I had the Delta Foxtrot thing in mind, in fact.

Em's been around the web now for a while with her persona and has probably heard way more than her share of encouragers, fetishists and predators. That's why I took what he said with a grain of salt - I doubt it's something she hasn't already heard before, probably many, many times....so I wasn't assigning the comment any power over her. But who knows? Definitely in even the best case such encouragement is predatory in INTENTION so in that case I agree with you.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Feb 16, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> True, all agreed, BB. And I love ya too, did before and still do. I had the Delta Foxtrot thing in mind, in fact.
> 
> Em's been around the web now for a while with her persona and has probably heard way more than her share of encouragers, fetishists and predators. That's why I took what he said with a grain of salt - I doubt it's something she hasn't already heard before, probably many, many times....so I wasn't assigning the comment any power over her. But who knows? Definitely in even the best case such encouragement is predatory in INTENTION so in that case I agree with you.


Wow. That was easy. Now, uh... gimme your wallet! I'll take them shoes, too. Hurry!


----------



## Santaclear (Feb 16, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Wow. That was easy. Now, uh... gimme your wallet! I'll take them shoes, too. Hurry!



I already left the wallet and shoes on the paysite board hahahahaha I've been up for about 22 hours now. (Plus I was having my way with the creme brulee while your back was turned.) When I wake up later I'll post some of the most psycho posts ever.


----------



## Carol W. (Feb 16, 2006)

No, no addictions that I can think of. No nicotine, drugs, booze.....I don't even touch caffeine! Boring old twit, ain't I? There ARE things without which I cannot be content, however: cats, books, and quiet. And my husband. But these do not qualify as addictions, do they? 

Trying to think of my plus and supersize acquaintances....they seem to lead fairly dull/tranquil lives as well. ONE loves to gamble, but it's more a social outlet for her than anything else. Never let it cause her financial hardship that I know of. And they aren't any of them ginormous eaters, either. Must be something in the water up here, I guess....


----------



## Stormy (Feb 16, 2006)

missaf said:


> A rather delicate question to Stormy and others who might have used-- How was your weight while on Speed?


I'm 5'9" and lost weight during the time I used methamphetamine until I was about 135 when I quit, from about 150. It was due to both the drug suppressing my appetite and not having money for food. After I quit, over the next few years ate and drank a lot and got up to about 300 pounds, then lost it.



Santaclear said:


> Alcoholism is so destructive tho that any good person would be wracked with guilt if such a fetish were pursued in real life.


What about dating someone who drinks a lot, and is going to whether you're around or not, but you enjoy it, and maybe help it not cause problems for them? I have dated alcoholics almost exclusively, always genuinely support them in any efforts to cut down or quit, and even wished they would, because I cared about them and wanted them to be healthy. I could just fantasize about it if it wasn't actually happening, and my staying with someone has never been dependent upon them continuing to drink. But sometimes I wonder whether it's OK to discuss or act out alcohol fantasies with someone who may drink too much. I haven't acted any out yet, but have discussed them, and want to act some out.



Boteroesque Babe said:


> A drunk girl is not in the driver's seat. A clear-thinking fat woman who smiles at the waiter and orders the creme brulee? Driver's seat.


The drunk girl was in the driver's seat before she decided to drink, and did so willingly. I don't fantasize about forcing people to drink, or even encouraging them to drink more. It turns me on that they want to, like it turns me on that someone would want to eat.


----------



## Ceres (Feb 16, 2006)

oh my...am i abnormal?i have no addiction of any sort...should i start to worry???? Ceres


----------



## TallEnglishman (Feb 16, 2006)

Stormy said:


> I don't fantasize about forcing people to drink, or even encouraging them to drink more. It turns me on that they want to, like it turns me on that someone would want to eat.



Mmmmmmmmmm!!! :smitten: :smitten: :smitten: 

:eat1: :eat1: :eat1: :eat2: :eat2: :eat2:


----------



## Santaclear (Feb 17, 2006)

Stormy said:


> What about dating someone who drinks a lot, and is going to whether you're around or not, but you enjoy it, and maybe help it not cause problems for them? I have dated alcoholics almost exclusively, always genuinely support them in any efforts to cut down or quit, and even wished they would, because I cared about them and wanted them to be healthy. I could just fantasize about it if it wasn't actually happening, and my staying with someone has never been dependent upon them continuing to drink. But sometimes I wonder whether it's OK to discuss or act out alcohol fantasies with someone who may drink too much. I haven't acted any out yet, but have discussed them, and want to act some out.



Stormy, I think you're a good and special person so I trust you not to do evil. So long as you keep wondering enough and use your conscience and judgement I think everything will be OK.


----------



## TallEnglishman (Feb 17, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> ... I trust you not to do evil...



Did I read that right??? _Evil???__  _

:eat1: :eat1: :eat1: :eat2: :eat2: :eat2:


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Feb 17, 2006)

OK so I grew up in an abusive home - yada yada yada. I am an addictive personality. My drug of choice is food. However, I have also been addicted to love - meaning no amount was EVER enough. And I have a shopping thing. It gives me the same feeling of relief that eating a something chewy and sweet does. It's the *AAAAAAHHHHHH* factor.

(and I'm a makeup whore - shhhh)


----------



## RedHead (Feb 17, 2006)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> OK so I grew up in an abusive home - yada yada yada. I am an addictive personality. My drug of choice is food. However, I have also been addicted to love - meaning no amount was EVER enough. And I have a shopping thing. It gives me the same feeling of relief that eating a something chewy and sweet does. It's the *AAAAAAHHHHHH* factor.
> 
> (and I'm a makeup whore - shhhh)



Sandie...total makeup whore here...you did MK for 13 years...me 8!!! Met Mary Kay; had pictures, stood in her bathtub, went to convention in Dallas! Met Rena Tarbot...I was into it!


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Feb 17, 2006)

RedHead said:


> Sandie...total makeup whore here...you did MK for 13 years...me 8!!! Met Mary Kay; had pictures, stood in her bathtub, went to convention in Dallas! Met Rena Tarbot...I was into it!



Oh man I was so into it! I drove a red Grand Am had 14 people under me - went to seminar 6 times. I was qualifying as a Director when I quit. It's a long sorded story. Let's just say things are not as above board as they want you to believe they are - because of underhanded Directors. It soured me for life on Mary Kay.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Feb 17, 2006)

I agree with Santaclear, Stormy. Sounds like victimization is the farthest thing from what you describe.


----------



## RedHead (Feb 17, 2006)

Does anyone (besides the ones who have already posted or PM'd) have more to share about their's or someone they know experience with addicition?

Whether its food, love, sex, drugs, alcohol.....whatever. What were the steps you (they) took to overcome...get right.

Again, this is a personal journey for me....and I'm looking for some answers.

To all who have responded so far - Thank you, Thank you, Thank you.


----------



## Stormy (Mar 2, 2006)

I thought of some more advice/experience which may help.

Besides marijuana helping to satisfy my desire for excess, reducing stress and improving my mental state without harming me, it gives me something to do. Having something enjoyable to do instead of the addictive behavior(s) can help keep your mind off of what youre trying to avoid and be helpful in getting over it.

I spend about two hours a day exercising, which doesnt sound like much fun, and if it was two hours a day in a gym or something like that I wouldnt stick with it. But I roam around outside with my dogs, five miles a day, walking some, running some, stopping at ponds and creeks and to visit horses and anything else that seems interesting, and it is a lot of fun. I originally started exercising to lose/maintain weight and improve my physical health, but found that its probably as beneficial mentally. Lots of days I wake up feeling like doing nothing but laying around the house eating and drinking, but after Ive smoked some weed, taken the dogs out and enjoyed the beauty of nature for awhile, my mood has changed; Im both more relaxed and more motivated without a strong urge to binge. And our expeditions are the highlight of my dogs days; they really miss it if we dont go, so I have that added incentive not to skip it.

I have a friend who, while he has never been addicted to food or had any eating disorders, has exhibited similar patterns of substance abuse as I have, particularly with alcohol. He also smokes a lot of weed to substitute for booze, and also takes psychiatric medications, antidepressants and something to reduce alcohol cravings and Im not sure what else. I generally try to avoid doctors and dont want to get started on those kinds of prescription medications because it seems like once people start they rarely get off of it all and I want to take drugs to cure things or for fun, not because I have to to feel OK. But this friend also exercises, walking and a little weight lifting, which he says really helps reduce his drug cravings, stress and improve his mental state. He also meditates for 45 minutes per day. He sent me a copy of a meditation CD and Ive done it a few times but havent gotten really into it yet, but it seems like it could help. If anyone wants it let me know and I can e-mail it to you. It's big though, almost 42MB.

Regarding speed and weight, I didnt lose much weight while I used methamphetamine mostly because I wasnt trying to; in fact much of the time I was trying to get enough to eat. It certainly could be an effective weight loss tool, although I would never recommend that anyone use it even once. I have used other speed, clenbuterol, and also thyroid hormone, to lose weight, mostly to increase my metabolism when it is slowed down from not eating enough for too long, but I dont like speed so usually would rather eat less for longer than go that route.

I also read a lot, clean and fix up things around the house and yard when I might otherwise be abusing substances. Im not a very social person, but if you are then becoming more involved in charities, politics, hobbies (which do not involve eating or drug use), etc. might help too.

I hope some of this is beneficial to someone.


----------



## herin (Mar 4, 2006)

RedHead said:


> Does anyone (besides the ones who have already posted or PM'd) have more to share about their's or someone they know experience with addicition?
> 
> Whether its food, love, sex, drugs, alcohol.....whatever. What were the steps you (they) took to overcome...get right.
> 
> ...




I've been clean now for over 4 years (drugs and alcohol). I still smoke though :doh: . People have commented to me in the past that I should use the same methods I used getting sober to lose weight. However they just can't see that I LIKE the way I am.


----------



## JerseyBigBoy (Mar 4, 2006)

RedHead said:


> Has anyone here ever had any issues with addiction other than what some would say was food? i.e.; drugs, sex, alcohol. etc
> 
> If you have, would you be willing to share what you did to get over it, deal with it, live with it or whatever....if you feel it's personal for public viewing would you please PM me.
> 
> This is not a poll; it's only a question coming from a personal quest.



If you want to PM me please feel free to do so. I know a few things about this subject.


----------



## hugscurves (Mar 4, 2006)

Addictive and compulsive here.

When I was in my twenties, alcohol and drugs satiated the senses, and, I must admit, it was pleasurable for a time.

As I approached my thirties, there was that nagging, "Okay, great. But you have to get you act together and get things done," finish college, the usual. 

These days, my biggest hangup is compulsive cleaning. Gotta have things orderly.


----------



## Shyly (Mar 7, 2006)

I come from a family of various kinds of addicts. We've got pills and needles and bottles and wrappers. You name it, someone's addicted to something. My parents have tried to break the cycle, and I'm working on it, but that sort of thing isn't just behavioral, there are genetic tendencies too, so it's tough to beat. I used to have a wicked cigarette addiction, but it was never physical, it was always psychological. Even though I was smoking 3 packs a day at the height of it, as soon as I decided to quit it wasn't actually difficult, because it wasn't my main addiction. I have also been addicted to chat rooms on the internet (thank goodness for a fleeting attention span), unhealthy relationships with men, and various other behaviors that become compulsive when taken to extremes.

In my case, my body is the way it is because I am a compulsive eater. I'd be fat anyway, but not this fat. A lot of people have success with various compulsions in 12 step programs, which is something you might look into. They have a group for pretty much any addiction you can imagine.

Hope this helps.


----------



## moonvine (Mar 7, 2006)

hugscurves said:


> These days, my biggest hangup is compulsive cleaning. Gotta have things orderly.



Would you like to come over to my house?


----------



## RedHead (Mar 7, 2006)

Ditto!!! Although I have to say Tom Selleck cooks and cleans!


----------



## bigsexy920 (Mar 8, 2006)

I have to say, Thank god I only have white food addictions. Bread, sugar, ice cream  

I never really got interested in drugs and drinking. I mean I drank a bit in my younger years but even then it was only maybe once or twice a month. 

I can't say I don't have an addictive side, because I do love to eat and my size shows that I guess I would say more compulsive than addictive. I'm sure I eat for alot of the same reasons people do drugs, trying to fill something you think is missing I dont know why after all these years I haven't figured out that bologna sandwiches are not what's going to "fill" me. I mean I'm not stuipd, its just the uncontrolable urge to need it and to have it. 

I actually feel lucky that I haven't had issues with drugs and alcohol I mean I can lead a productive life as a fat woman. I'm SURE that I would not be if my addiction was anything other than food.


----------



## RedHead (Mar 8, 2006)

You know it's funny....I never thought "I'd" ever have problems with anything. I've seen how it tears at people and families too often. But it's also funny how fast it can creep up on you. Prescriptions given to you by a trusted doctor....why should you be concerned.....a couple of glasses of wine a night....it's just to relax. But over a period of time instead of helping, they hinder. They become the only way to relax.

I want to thank everyone who shared and participated in this discussion. I was looking for my own answers; which I did find...actually I already knew; but sometimes you have to see it again to really know what to do.


----------



## Recliner (Mar 8, 2006)

I haven't been addicted to anything hardcore, yet. I thought I was addicted to cigs for a while, but I kicked that. I do a lot of different drugs for recreation though. Moderation is key.


----------



## RedHead (Mar 8, 2006)

Recliner said:


> I haven't been addicted to anything hardcore, yet. I thought I was addicted to cigs for a while, but I kicked that. I do a lot of different drugs for recreation though. Moderation is key.



ANY addiction is hardcore...because it's a compulsion to fulfill an unnecessary desire. This is not good...also addictions are generally two fold

1) Physical addiction - Body craves, desires something, Withdrawel symptoms could include, sweating, rashes, diarrea, headaches, body aches

2) Mental addiction - You want to have the "insert drug of choice here" but you know you don't need it; but you are so pre-occupied with it. You have no physical symptoms; but you can't let it go.

often these go hand in hand...once you break the physical you must then overcome the mental. But you can have one without the other.

Now I say this for the following; moderation of something that is bad for you is still bad for you. Taking drugs that could potentially harm you (regardless of the frequency or dosage; there's been enough news accounts that show you CAN die the first time you try something) is still harmful. This is an absolute. So if you are trying to justify your ususage...don't...the only justification is you like the effects. But you must also take into consideration that there are consequences.


----------



## Krazykhat (Mar 8, 2006)

Drugs in my teens and early 20's. 

(BTW, I don't smoke anymore, but by drugs I don't mean weed. Weed is not a drug. Read your history and you will see if African-Americans were drinking instead of smoking in the early 1900's, then we would all be smoking Budweiser brand weed today) 

A lot of things went to kicking em, but the thing that started me kicking em was a line from a Red Hot Chili Peppers song: 

"It's so lonely when you don't even know yourself...." 

I heard the song a billion times but that lyric stuck in my head just that one time I was driving down the road. This rang so true to me and slapped my face with how shitty that kind of existence was that I eventually gave up drugs because of this realization.


----------

